# 1954-55 Tool advertisements



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone interested in some 60 year old tool advertisements. I've got 8 old magazines with a bunch of ads.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Im game. I love looking at old stuff.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a complete set of American Builder trade magazines from 1919 to 1941. The ads, articles and pictures are awesome, a lot of it is in color as well.

They put asbestos in everything back then.:laughing:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Care to share a few Warner?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a complete set of American Builder trade magazines from 1919 to 1941. The ads, articles and pictures are awesome, a lot of it is in color as well.
> 
> They put asbestos in everything back then.:laughing:


Put your ads in here too. The more the merrier.

Asbestos is good stuff. The house I grew up in had it wrapped around the coal furnace and ductwork. Then the exterior of the house is sided with tiles made from the stuff. After about 55 years the siding is barely faded.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

It is good stuff, for the house. Not so much for the builders and people living in it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

All the ads I'm currently posting is from the May-June issue of Home Craftsman magazine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

These are just pictures I took of two I grabbed from my stack.

There is literally anything and everything related to the construction industry in these magazines.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> All the ads I'm currently posting is from the May-June issue of Home Craftsman magazine.


 Thanks Steve, that Stanley router was the first one I ever used.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Couple more.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a complete set of American Builder trade magazines from 1919 to 1941. The ads, articles and pictures are awesome, a lot of it is in color as well.
> 
> They put asbestos in everything back then.:laughing:


 That is so true! I remember the toasters from those days had asbestos insulation in the wiring and the tubes our toothpaste came in were mostly made from lead. How did us post WW 2 kids survive.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Heres an old video on home construction. Good stuff.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEL3K45yWUw


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

2 more


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Who knew they had electric corded chain saws back then. And they rival the price of todays.


Thanks again Steve for posting these. Keep em coming.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The sander below adjusting for inflation would cost $260.00 today.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think $40.00 a day was false advertisement. Back then the average person made around $76.00 per week.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Steve,

Probably includes 5 bucks for wood and supplies!

Get rich quick - own your own business - just count the money

HJ

Been there - done that - couldn't wait to get out


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Couple more.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

That Power Tool reminds me of my Shopsmith - - only I paid a little more then $16 a tool, in the late 70's.

HJ

Time flies when you start looking back


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Couple more


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

This is it for the June 1954 issue.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Feb 1954 issue.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

a few more


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Back at it. Stinking work got in the way.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

The very last one, now thats interesting. Im about 10 minutes from Meadowbridge road.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wonder paste stripper...bet that stuff has some toxic stuff in it.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I think even toilet paper had asbestos in it back then.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> I think even toilet paper had asbestos in it back then.


I don't have a problem with asbestos. I grew up in this house. All the yellow siding on this house is made out of asbestos put on there 55 years ago and you could put a new one in the middle of it that has been stored in a dark basement and it would match exactly. My mother lived in the house with that siding for 54 years and it didn't hurt her. At one time the house had a coal furnace in the basement and it was wrapped with asbestos paper as well as all the duct work. Even after the furnace was taken out and replaced with a gas furnace the ductwork with the paper was left intact. It was only after the second gas furnace was put in, in about 1980 the duct work was recovered with fiberglass insulation.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Wonder paste stripper...bet that stuff has some toxic stuff in it.


They don't say what's in it but I suspect it is just a semi-paste remover probably weaker than Kleen Strip.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I know asbestos is good stuff from a material stand point, its just not that great for people. Your mother may have been fine but its usually the people involved in the manufacturing and handling process that arent.


I deal with all kinds of asbestos at work when remodeling these 100+ yr old houses/buildings around Richmond. Its in A LOT of stuff, thus the toilet paper joke.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> I know asbestos is good stuff from a material stand point, its just not that great for people. Your mother may have been fine but its usually the people involved in the manufacturing and handling process that arent.
> 
> 
> I deal with all kinds of asbestos at work when remodeling these 100+ yr old houses/buildings around Richmond.


I agree. They discovered that people were getting sick from occupational overexposure and suddenly it had to be removed from homes. I know of a high school that had asbestos in it and they went in over the summer months and removed it out of the school and afterwards there was three times as much of it in the air in the school then before they removed it. Then the asbestos was put in storage containers next to the school for disposal and the people of the town stole it to use in their homes.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

We dont mess with it unless its in our way. We mainly run into it with flooring and siding demolition. Any pipes that are wrapped we build around and the plumbers certainly leave it alone.

As far as I know theres no laws or codes here saying you have to remove it if you come across it. I drive past LOTS of homes everyday with at least asbestos siding.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken you are suppose to have a license to remove asbestos.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That is correct. We are licensed but generally try to avoid it. Just depends on the job. If its a lot thats in our way we sub it out. If its minor we do it ourselves. Theres a fair amount of procedural crap that goes into removing the old.

Still, things like wrapped pipes often stay in place.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More stuff


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I used a lot of that Water Putty in the 70's.

HJ

Showing his age


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

honesttjohn said:


> I used a lot of that Water Putty in the 70's.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Showing his age


You still could use it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A few more


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That hammer drill attachment looks pretty cool.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok the planer drill attachment beats out the hammer drill.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Steve, have you run across any ads for a WEN model 909 jigsaw? I have one that I restored, and due to their proprietary blades that are impossible to find, it's a display piece. I'd love to print out an ad for one to display with it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Mort said:


> Hey Steve, have you run across any ads for a WEN model 909 jigsaw? I have one that I restored, and due to their proprietary blades that are impossible to find, it's a display piece. I'd love to print out an ad for one to display with it.


I don't know. I'm on magazine 3 out of 8. If it's in one I will probably be posting it. 

This project is getting harder. I'm having a lot of trouble not duplicating what I've already posted.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I love all the Rockwell ads. "Rock well built" lol.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> I love all the Rockwell ads. "Rock well built" lol.


Well, maybe used to be well built. :laughing:


----------



## wheelerspop (Jan 23, 2014)

The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Look what I found as a book mark in this magazine. Too bad it was only the wrapper.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

More


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm back.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Thought I would add a 1964 WD40 add. :shifty:


----------



## Allman27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for doing this Steve, these ads are really awesome!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The ads are getting harder and harder. They are out of several magazines and it's hard not to repeat what I've already posted. I still have two more magazines to go through though. 

When I get done with these I might post the woodworking part of this 1979 Rockwell product catalog.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I enjoy looking at the tools and stuff before my time.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Another round.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

more


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Apparently I've run out of ads. Here is something from the Rockwell product catalog.


----------

